# Radiator hose not clearing power steering



## a1dan_87 (Sep 14, 2020)

Trying to get the power steering working on a Z I bought where it was previously disconnected. 

Upon assembly, the hoses _barely_ don't clear the power steering belt. Thoughts on a solution?

That or I've assembled it entirely wrong. But I still can't figure this out
















Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably using the wrong hose. Take it back to the store and get the right one.


----------



## a1dan_87 (Sep 14, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Probably using the wrong hose. Take it back to the store and get the right one.


Ended up getting the right hose, but it looks like the radiator the previous owner installed isn't the right one for the car, and thus, the hose doesn't reach it. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

